# Alabama/Florida Rut Activity



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

Thought I would ask everyone what they have experienced so far as to rutting activity in the county or area that you are hunting. Are they starting to get turned on at all?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know about Alabama, I'd imagine it chages a good bit every 100 miles north you go.


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Joe, but after over twenty years of hunting I came to realize two things:

1. Bucks can breed 365 days a year

2. Does enter their estrous cycle when their ready and several factors add up to when and how long this period lasts. Also, some does that do not get breed during their peak estruscycle will have anouther one. Therefore the bucks willgo into a secondary rut. And later towards the end of season is when we have many yearling or maiden does that will enter their first estrus cycle wich will turn them back on again.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

all i can tell you is this past weekend a buck come into the food plot and within 15 minutes another one came and started eating right beside the first one. take from that what you will


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

as of last weekend in blackwater and monroeville, al the bucks are still bachelored up. my brother saw 3 bucks together in BW and i had pics of 2 bucks together in AL. my buddy thats hunting defuniak springs saw 3 bucks together this afternoon


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been seeing the same old rubs and scrapes that you could expect this time of year. I don't expect any real rut action around here till the second half of next month. we have been still seeing bachelor groups as well.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

We have had some slight sign (a scape or two and several rubs that popped up over the last week)up in Escambia AL, 2 miles south of the Conecuh....However, that being said - we walked up on two bucks feeding together on a small plot early Saturday morning (couldn't get a shot from up where we were). :usaflag


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Found where two bucks got in a serious fight on sunday, and found a few fresh scrapes in the rain today.


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

I apologize for not being clear as far as the purpose of this topic. I want myself and all other viewers to get some idea on how the rut activity is going so far in your county or area of the state as of now, and throught the season. I expect no one to givethe exact locationnor anything more than the county hunted. Thanks. Robb


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a decent 6-point taken on our Cantonment/Molino Club on Wednesday night and his tarsals were just starting to darken up and stink a little. They are probably only a couple weeks from chasing here.

Ed


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

75 pictures on a single game cam outside of Evergreen, AL. Not a single pic of a buck in daylight hours. Only 1 pic of a doe in daylight hours. Pics from last 2 weeks.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I have had a camera up in Conecuh County all season. The deer are still moving at night. Tons of pics after 7 and before 5. Only a couple of pics of anything during daylight hours. Come to think of it, not sure why I'm headed out this morning in the cold. I did have some signs of heavy fighting or sparring on one of my foodplots before the flood. They tore that place up. Nothing else to report. I think Alabama, at least south Alabama needs to adjust the dates to be more in line with Florida. I know that some of you just had a stroke, but its the truth. Start Bow season later, and then carry gun season later. I rattled up a buck in Blackwater once on Valentines Day and shot him on video. I pesonally think that the rut in Alabama has moved to the later part of January and on into Feb. Back when I was in school, the rut was around the first week of January. Not sure why it moved, maybe Global warming or the Clinton administraton had something to do with it. What do yall think?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Pigsdaddy (12/26/2009)*I have had a camera up in Conecuh County all season. The deer are still moving at night. Tons of pics after 7 and before 5. Only a couple of pics of anything during daylight hours. Come to think of it, not sure why I'm headed out this morning in the cold. I did have some signs of heavy fighting or sparring on one of my foodplots before the flood. They tore that place up. Nothing else to report. I think Alabama, at least south Alabama needs to adjust the dates to be more in line with Florida. I know that some of you just had a stroke, but its the truth. Start Bow season later, and then carry gun season later. I rattled up a buck in Blackwater once on Valentines Day and shot him on video. I pesonally think that the rut in Alabama has moved to the later part of January and on into Feb. Back when I was in school, the rut was around the first week of January. Not sure why it moved, maybe Global warming or the Clinton administraton had something to do with it. What do yall think?


100% agree.. I think it was clinton, too!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i did a lil walkin around midday today. saw a few fresh rubs but no scrapes. i hunted a 2yr old clear cut this afternoon and saw a beautiful little 7pt at 425. he was by himself and feeding down the edge of the cut right near a creek. his neck was small and from what i could see, tarsals were white. at least he was alone though.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

My brother called me this evening and told me that he saw a spike mount a doe this evening. He was hunting just north of Cantonment.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i was hunting blue springs this weekend and i saw probably 25 bucks at the station and only two of them had swollen necks and black tarsals. the rest of the deer had no signs of rut whatsoever.


----------



## hot reels fishing (May 29, 2008)

i'm hunting north okaloosa and seen a few rubs and no scrapes, but judging by their tracks the bucks are getting a little funny.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *countryjwh (12/27/2009)*i was hunting blue springs this weekend and i saw probably 25 bucks at the station and only two of them had swollen necks and black tarsals. the rest of the deer had no signs of rut whatsoever.


How was the dog hunt this weekend? I'm going to get up there for that hunt one year.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Geronimo (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (12/27/2009)*i was hunting blue springs this weekend and i saw probably 25 bucks at the station and only two of them had swollen necks and black tarsals. the rest of the deer had no signs of rut whatsoever.
> ...


we killed some good ones last hunt yet there were only 25 in our group and we were the only one that brought dogs ( 6 ). i think we killed 15 in our group and other groups killed some also because we got our dogs back from them and they said they killed a few. there was only 250 or so people there then. this weekend we told the group if they brought the standers, we would bring the dogs and we did. there was 802 people there though and it made it tough. we broke off from our group because all they thought about was themselves and we made a few of our own small drives again and killed i think 5 in our little group this time. we did kill a good 10 point though and my brother lissed a 9 that the next guy past me killed. ( it craped all over me by getting out of the brabch and went dead around me). we only hunted saturday. we sis see a stud 6 point with no eye guards and a stud 8. i think the guy weighin said the 8 went 212 lbs. both of these deer were the only two that showed rus signs.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

i killed a 5-point this weekend in washington county. He showed no signs of being in rut. However, I have seen some fresh scraps and one was very active with a lot of poop and what appeared urine spots in it.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report countryjwh


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Im hunting in Choctaw County AL and last weekend I found about 10 fresh scrapes covering about 300 yards. The few bucks that I did see were all together. My buddy who was hunting with me had a nice little 6 point come investigate his grunt call. That was about it though.


----------



## hot reels fishing (May 29, 2008)

just checked the deer cam and saw a bunch of does on there grouped together but no bucks in sight.

just to let yaw know.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Had two friends that were hunting together saturday both killed one. 1 Was a little four point and the other was a cow horn. niether one looked like they were thinking about rutting. They were killed in north okaloosa.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

All scrapes I have seen this weekend were small and half-hearted. Deer in pics were only moving in the middle of the night. Still no rut that I can see in the evergreen area.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Six of us been hunting butler co since sat and we've seen one yearling between all of us. Pics on cameras show all does at night. Bucks are in a hole which is typical for us right now. Moon aint helping but ... No sign cept a couple of rubs. No worry liable to come back next week and ev erything b tore up. Good luck pff's.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *countryjwh (12/27/2009)*i was hunting blue springs this weekend and i saw probably 25 bucks at the station and only two of them had swollen necks and black tarsals. the rest of the deer had no signs of rut whatsoever.


Damn, wish I knew you were up this way, Id of bought you lunch, we are a few miles North of Blue Springs.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just Sayin.....


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Went yesterday morning in Baldwin codidnt see a deer till 8:45, ended up seeing 3 cowhorns and 2 does, one of the cowhorns wasfollowing the does not chasing. All of the bucks we're cruising not feeding at all. Seeing some scrapes and rubs. I would love to think the rut would be early this year but i dont think so! Be in the woods MLK weekend you will see plenty of rutting.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Splittine (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (12/27/2009)*i was hunting blue springs this weekend and i saw probably 25 bucks at the station and only two of them had swollen necks and black tarsals. the rest of the deer had no signs of rut whatsoever.
> ...


thanks for hte offer but i was to busy biting my tongue because of all the people up there hosing up spots after we started to drive certain areas.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

> *byrddog (12/29/2009)*Went yesterday morning in Baldwin codidnt see a deer till 8:45, ended up seeing 3 cowhorns and 2 does, one of the cowhorns wasfollowing the does not chasing. All of the bucks we're cruising not feeding at all. Seeing some scrapes and rubs. I would love to think the rut would be early this year but i dont think so! *<U>Be in the woods MLK weekend you will see plenty of rutting</U>*.


x's 2 on the MLK weekend!! That has always been the best weekend year after year at my club. We killed 5 nice bucks last year that weekend, the smallest being a nice 8 point.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

> *Huntinman (12/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *byrddog (12/29/2009)*Went yesterday morning in Baldwin codidnt see a deer till 8:45, ended up seeing 3 cowhorns and 2 does, one of the cowhorns wasfollowing the does not chasing. All of the bucks we're cruising not feeding at all. Seeing some scrapes and rubs. I would love to think the rut would be early this year but i dont think so! *<U>Be in the woods MLK weekend you will see plenty of rutting</U>*.
> ...


ive killed a good buck for the past 10 years on that weekend, if i can walk ill be in the woods! good luck Huntinman!


----------



## bama1973 (Sep 21, 2008)

Most of the bucks in al start rut around second week in January that's why people areseeing alullnow. In fl usually last week of Jan and first week of Feb for rut. Happy hunting.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

YEP!!! You better get your boots on. Its fixin to bust loose. Give it a week or so, and you'll see.


----------



## HuntinandFishing (Dec 21, 2007)

Starting to see a few Scrapes. It's still two to three weeks before it really gets going strong. Here in Northwest Florida. Can't Wait.:clap


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got these pics off the camera this past weekend. Dates and times are correct. I'm in Evergreen, AL




















Looks like it's starting a little earlier this year than most! Only problem is nothing during legal hours:boo


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been in Rut for quite a while in both Alabama and Florida......


----------



## molbama (Feb 11, 2008)

A friend of mine killed a 10pt this morning in century and he said the buck was in hot pursuit.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

A nice 8 point was killed today on one of our plots while making a scrape.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Had a young buck burning up 2 does this afternoon . Im in Baldwin co , maybe the full moon earlier in the month and the cold weather will speed it up a little. I know the little ones always start early. My buddy killed a 9pt Sat morning at 7oclock. Grunted him in.I love this thread i hope everyone will keep it going!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw a HUGE buck Saturday around 800am outside Burnt Corn, AL.( he had 5 on one side). I was taking my time getting to the stand with my daughter when it stepped out in front of my truck about 100 yards from my parking spot. I did not expect to see anything like him that time of the day. But I tried using some "Doe in Heat" scent on my stands this weekend with no luck. I have seen a lot of young buck activity, small scrapes and rubs but nothing serious.


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

> *Pigsdaddy (12/26/2009)*I have had a camera up in Conecuh County all season. The deer are still moving at night. Tons of pics after 7 and before 5. Only a couple of pics of anything during daylight hours. Come to think of it, not sure why I'm headed out this morning in the cold. I did have some signs of heavy fighting or sparring on one of my foodplots before the flood. They tore that place up. Nothing else to report. I think Alabama, at least south Alabama needs to adjust the dates to be more in line with Florida. I know that some of you just had a stroke, but its the truth. Start Bow season later, and then carry gun season later. I rattled up a buck in Blackwater once on Valentines Day and shot him on video. I pesonally think that the rut in Alabama has moved to the later part of January and on into Feb. Back when I was in school, the rut was around the first week of January. Not sure why it moved, maybe Global warming or the Clinton administraton had something to do with it. What do yall think?


In the early 90's we had 2 full moons in January now we had 2 in December. I was in the stand yesterday trying to keep my teeth from chattering thinking this global warming thing is killing us all.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this winter could put a halt to the global warming myth that has spread across the country recently! I'm taking my son on Eglin this weekend for a Youth Hunt, the forecast lows are 20 for Saturday morning and *16 *for Sunday morning, ouch! Winters like this might lead me to invest some more money into winter hunting clothing more suitable for the northern climates!


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I killed a very nice 8pt sunday afternoon(see post from sunday). His neck was all swole up and tarsals nice and dark and stinkin like you can't imagine. I killed him just across the line in COvington county from Escambia county. My nephew killed a buck just as big not 6-7 miles away with no sign of rutting at all.......... Go figure. Mine was on public land and his on private managed land.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/24/2009)*as of last weekend in blackwater and monroeville, al the bucks are still bachelored up. my brother saw 3 bucks together in BW and i had pics of 2 bucks together in AL. my buddy thats hunting defuniak springs saw 3 bucks together this afternoon


Going off what you sai about BWthis past weekend I sit in one tree on Sat. afternoon at 4:30 saw a doe an 2 yerlings then at 5pm I saw another doe on the move watche her hit the headline and then looke back 30yds and saw 2 bucks the 5pt had his nose in the air but couldn't an couldn't tell what the other was so I shot the rat 5pt, after the shot had another step out and shot him,the next morning out of the same tree and the same trail at 8am I shot arat 3pt. That it the2nd time I have watch a buck trailling a doe in the past 2wks.


----------



## halleburton (Oct 20, 2009)

Not quite yet near Evergreen but lots of smaller scrapes starting to pop up on damn near every trail. Saw 4 bucks on the 30th that came in to feed together. Last two weeks of January is when we start seeing heavy activity in most years.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I watched a buck walk across a bottom last Sat (Jan 2) with his nose under a does tail in Butler Co. They stepped out of the woods at 5:10pm. I couldn't make out how big the buck was through all of the tears in my eyes (north windblowing in my face for 3 hours). I can't wait till this weekend.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

:bump Had to go back to the 3rd page to find this post, come on hunters, what is going on out there? This was meant to be an active post would could keep running with periodic updates until the seasons end. What's going on out there? I'm heading up to Conecuh County at 4 am tomorrow, anybody have any input from the area recently?


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

> *69Viking (1/13/2010)*:bump Had to go back to the 3rd page to find this post, come on hunters, what is going on out there? This was meant to be an active post would could keep running with periodic updates until the seasons end. What's going on out there? I'm heading up to Conecuh County at 4 am tomorrow, anybody have any input from the area recently?


+1 - will be heading up to just below the Conecuh line in Escambia on Friday...CAN'T WAIT!:letsdrink


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Viking...headed up close to you as well..to Blue Springs again...I have killed 2 I got on the wall on the 14th of January at Blusie in past years...This week always seems to be a hot time for that area, if it stays cool. Looks likerain for Saturday, but Thursday and Friday should be great, especially with the front(low) coming...saw(more like heard) a buck make a scrape last Sunday in the National Forest, in thick stuff and didn't have a shot...I think they will be turned on this weekend...Good Luck..hey if you are down 137, look me up...Iam in the pop-up behind the blue lake resturant(closed down now), near the open pond campground turn off from 137(top of the big hill)...We can have a beer and swap reports...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *LABDOG3 (1/13/2010)*Hey Viking...headed up close to you as well..to Blue Springs again...I have killed 2 I got on the wall on the 14th of January at Blusie in past years...This week always seems to be a hot time for that area, if it stays cool. Looks likerain for Saturday, but Thursday and Friday should be great, especially with the front(low) coming...saw(more like heard) a buck make a scrape last Sunday in the National Forest, in thick stuff and didn't have a shot...I think they will be turned on this weekend...Good Luck..hey if you are down 137, look me up...Iam in the pop-up behind the blue lake resturant(closed down now), near the open pond campground turn off from 137(top of the big hill)...We can have a beer and swap reports...


I sure hope you're right! I'll be the first one at camp and the only one hunting Thursday morning. With that said I might try and hunt the corn field near the house since they mowed it down last weekend and it's lined by pines on one side and hard woods on the other! Once my bodies get up there and there is more noise at the house the corn field won't be an option but before everyone gets there I might be able to surprise one! Yeah with rain moving in Saturday I sure hope they are moving Thursday and Friday. 

We're off of Hwy 106 just before Midway, we are in Conecuh County on the South side of 106 but go across the road you are probably in Monroe County depending on whether you go East or West! Most importantly we are 17 miles from Choomolly's which is a bar just off the Interstate at Exit 114. If the hunting goes well Thursday and Friday we could be up there Friday or Saturday night celebrating! 

Edit: I think I found the 137 you're talking about and if it's the one in Covington County North of Crestview you're about an hour South and East of us. We are about 20 miles West of Georgiana on 106, that's the easiest way to see where I'm talking about on the map.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess you arefarther North inConecuh Co. Blue is in Covington Co., andpart ofthe Conecuh National Forest(always thought it was odd thatmost of theConecuhForest is in Covington Co?)...The Conecuh River is just North of us, the Southern boundary of Conecuh Co I guess...137(headed North form Florida)comes into Hwy 29 as it headstowards Andalusia (Brewton back to the West on 29)...so maybe we are not that close...anyway, best of luck...and the cornfield might be a good try before the "crowd" shows up...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I'm off to the Northern Depths of Conecuh County to find the Alabama Rut! Everyone else hunting this weekend best of luck to you! I'll try and report back Sunday or Monday! :letsdrink


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

On my way home yesterday I saw a young buck that had 5 or 6 does in a wad right beside the interstate between 96 and 93. It was right there on the South bound side where the newer gaurd rail is. That was at 4:30.


----------



## phishintrip007 (Nov 13, 2008)

We are up in Lowndes Co, AL. The bucks have definitely started running off the smaller bucks and we are finding some scrapes and rubs. I would say it should be starting somewhere around Monday (almost always does for that part of south al, always MLK weekend).


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The bucks are going nuts in Brewton. Almost everyone who hunted this week had a shot or saw a shooter or missed.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 1, 2007)

It looks like they are starting to rut hard. I live across the bayou from the backside of NAS runway and today at 3:30 I watched a stud 8 point chase off a nice basket six and what looked to be a little forked horn buck in the field behind the runway.There was one doe in the field and it must have been in heat cuz the 8 point stayed real close to her and wouldn't let the other bucks get anywhere near her. I also saw 7 does and yearlings in the field at 930 this morning but no bucks came to them at least not while I watched them.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I shot a yearling and dad shot a spike on last saturday, both of which came out well before dark. Checked game camera and all pics were at night (still). 

Went again on tuesday 1/12/2010 and did not see anything other than tree rats.

Checked game cam and once again, lots of doe pics, but they were all at night.

All this is outside of Evergreen.

Anyone got a spotlight????:moon


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

went to club in nw fl wed tues evenin had a 4 pt one side come to trophy leaf estrous nose up in the air and when a doe walk by tl he went full steam after her and wed morn had 3 spikes and a 3 pt come to trophy leaf estrous about same time got a good show alot of this:banghead:banghead:banghead and the 2 bigger bucks necks were swole up big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but nothing of good sizeYET think within next 7 days should kick off pretty good and sooner than normal with weather and moon phase happy hunting and good luck


----------



## bdurham (Oct 3, 2007)

At G & E Hunting club(Butler County off of 106)they are starting to fire up they have killed five or six bucks this week two scored over 130. Some chasing for sure and they are starting to cruise during the day time. Scrapes are everywhere. I counted 27 scrapes in one field. Still waiting on pictures as both the guys who killed the bucks are still in the woods.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Perdido WMA (alabama} had a hunt this weekend. The last report that I had was at 4pm yesterday and there had only been 2 spikes and a doe killed. This tells me that they are definatelynot rutting in Southeast BaldwinCounty yet.


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in andalusia and hunted yesterday morning had 7 does walk out and a little 4 point come thru trying to sniff them out and for the afternoon hunt I sat on a plot and had 25 does on the field for three hours and not one buck walked out on the plot and noone else saw any bucks either. So its looking like it won't happen this weekend


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Things are picking up in Baldwin County. I went this morning and saw two bucks and run another off a scrape when walking out. All were between8 and 9:00.All looked to be rutting hard. 

About8:00 one trotted by me in a thicket. All I could tell was that he had arack, butnever got a good look. A few minutes later, a 2 yr old 8 pt came from a different direction walking at a fast pace and walked right under me. Heonly broke stride long enough to paw at two scrapes as he passed by.As I was walking out I noticed a fresh scrapein the trail that was not fresh when I went in. As I was looking at it, a deergot up in the edge of theswamp about 30 yards away. I won't be able to go again till the end of the week, so maybe they will keep it up.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I hunted Northern Conecuh County Thursday thru Sunday morning. We saw a lot of scrapes in the woods in between or along theedges of food plots with some small rubs but nothing major. A buddy of mine shot a mature 5 point that weighed 170 on the hoof but he wasn't chasing does, he was feeding in the food plot near dark. We saw a few does and let them walk and saw no bucks following them. I think the addition of new scrapes in the woodsalong the edges ofthe food plots is an indication they are ready to start the rut but that maybe the does aren't ready yet. I was up on my climber in the woodskind of in the center of an area that has food plots in a triangle around it and the one buck I did see about 100 yards out was moving through the woods and didn't stop to mygrunt attempts. Heeither didn't hear me or wasn't in the mood.I think the next two weekends should be better, we'll be back up the last weekend of January to close out the season and hope to have better luck then.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont know if the weather this past weekend slowed them down at all, but all we saw at the club this MLK weekend was basket racks and spike pushing does around acting like they were the big dogs. this coming up weekend should be the money maker!


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Well let's see. I have been hunting the last 6 days in andalusia and have seen between 60 and 70 does. None of the does were in heat. Bucks are rubbing and scrapes and popping up all over. Bucks are ready and does are late but anyday now it should happen. Which sucks as this is my last afternoon to hunt this season and I haven't seen crap today! Next weekend it will be on for yall!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't wait headed to Wilcox county. Will be hunting Sat.-Tues. Hope it all truns out good for all that is going.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bdurham (1/16/2010)*At G & E Hunting club(Butler County off of 106)they are starting to fire up they have killed five or six bucks this week two scored over 130. Some chasing for sure and they are starting to cruise during the day time. Scrapes are everywhere. I counted 27 scrapes in one field. Still waiting on pictures as both the guys who killed the bucks are still in the woods.


We hunt alonzo which is 700 ac dead in the middle of g & e. Very little shooting this weekend. We saw spikes, cowhorns, and 5 does total, plus a 4 point my son Trey smoked last night. The 4 pt followed a doe into a plot and started eating. Not chasing, just tagging along. Spike came to a lil scent I sprayed. Other 4 does seen by thierself. Oh yeah, my boys walked up on a different 4 pt on a plot in the middle of the day. Seeing some scrapes and rubs, but I don't think they are wide open yet. Most of the deer were seen moving in the middle of the day, so maybe they are crusin. Will report again following this weekend.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Hunted in North Santa Rosa County this weekend. My brothers and I saw about 10 different 7-8 points. None were rutting. All were feeding. Rut is late for us this year.


----------



## bdurham (Oct 3, 2007)

I hunted Sunday and nothing was shot at our place. Two good bucks killed Saturday necks swollen and stinking. Some guys saw bucks walking behind does and thers like me saw does with no bucks in site. I keep hoping to see the real chasing.


----------



## kritzzz (Mar 31, 2008)

Totally agree with Pigsdaddy moving the season back a week or two.....


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

If your seein' scrapes.....they're not rutting yet. Scrapes don't equal RUT. Once the scrapes stop then the rut should be on. I think it's late everywhere. Monroe and Wilcox aren't showin' anything yet either. This maybe a trickle year, if it starts before the season ends.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Collard (1/20/2010)*If your seein' scrapes.....they're not rutting yet. Scrapes don't equal RUT. Once the scrapes stop then the rut should be on. I think it's late everywhere. Monroe and Wilcox aren't showin' anything yet either. This maybe a trickle year, if it starts before the season ends.


I think it's going to be real close to season's end in Bama, we may be lucky in Florida to actually catch it before the season ends since we go into February.


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Supposed to be 30% rain this Sat and 60% on Sun. If the rut is getting close, how will the weather / rain / thunderstorms affect it?Will they move?I'm not worried about getting wet.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *jred0916 (1/20/2010)*Supposed to be 30% rain this Sat and 60% on Sun. If the rut is getting close, how will the weather / rain / thunderstorms affect it?Will they move?I'm not worried about getting wet.


If they rutting they will move!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *tyler0421 (1/20/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jred0916 (1/20/2010)*Supposed to be 30% rain this Sat and 60% on Sun. If the rut is getting close, how will the weather / rain / thunderstorms affect it?Will they move?I'm not worried about getting wet.
> ...


hey tyler you seeing any activity up your way? 

X2 with collard too. i got a couple bucks scraping and tending does but no hard chasing yet. should be getting close though.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *K-Bill (1/20/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tyler0421 (1/20/2010)*
> ...


Few small scrapes! I think we still got alil while before it starts. Ii did miss a nice 8 the other day coming towards 8 or 10 does but never let him get the chance to start chasing he may of just been coming in to eat. He ducked my arrow and took off. Never looked to see if he was starting to darkin up or not!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

BTT - Any observations from this past weekend guys and gals? I'll be heading to Conecuh Co. on Thursday for my last chance in Bama this year, I hope they're moving!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

saw a lot of small bucks doing their thing harrassing does this weekend..........a few were checking scrapes.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Still only see 10 - 17 Does every day on my land.

I am going to take a few days off.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

deeptracks killed a 2.5 year old 6pt Sat amthat came in to his grunt call. Tristan had a spike and a half rack buck follow does into a food plot Sat pm. I saw a couple of does sat pm inan inside corner area and they kept thier hoofs in the water, avoided dry land. Nobody else saw deer and we all came home Sun. 

We are seeing very few deer and usually small bucks when we see them. I think we are on the verge and it may have broke loose after the sun rain. Headed up tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

> *daddytime (1/25/2010)*deeptracks killed a 2.5 year old 6pt Sat amthat came in to his grunt call. Tristan had a spike and a half rack buck follow does into a food plot Sat pm. I saw a couple of does sat pm inan inside corner area and they kept thier hoofs in the water, avoided dry land. Nobody else saw deer and we all came home Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeing very few deer and usually small bucks when we see them. I think we are on the verge and it may have broke loose after the sun rain. Headed up tomorrow to find out.




Why would the does keep their feet in the water and want to stay off of dry land?


----------



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

> *daddytime (1/25/2010)*deeptracks killed a 2.5 year old 6pt Sat amthat came in to his grunt call. Tristan had a spike and a half rack buck follow does into a food plot Sat pm. I saw a couple of does sat pm inan inside corner area and they kept thier hoofs in the water, avoided dry land. Nobody else saw deer and we all came home Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeing very few deer and usually small bucks when we see them. I think we are on the verge and it may have broke loose after the sun rain. Headed up tomorrow to find out.




Why would the does keep their feet in the water and want to stay off of dry land?


----------



## TheSheriff (Sep 11, 2008)

I went hunting near Escambia Farms last week. At about 7AM I had two does feeding on a food plot, they seemed spooked a little. I heard a lot of noise coming from my right side and saw a small spike running full blast towards the does. They ran off and approximately 3 minutes later, the spike came back in to the feeder and grazed for about 45 minutes before leaving. 

At about 11AM I saw another spike (a little larger) come in to the food plot. He stopped at the edge, looked around for a minute, and walked right through without stopping.

Neither spike's neck looked swollen, even though one was chasing and the other looked like he had the intentions to chase. I did see a couple spots where it looked like some bucks had been playin'.

Good luck to all. I'm gonna try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

My place is just outside the city limits of Crestview. I took my buddy this morning and he killed about a 145 lb. 5 point that had a swollen neck and very stinky black tarsels. Odly he was with another small buck when he was shot. All the Bucks on the game cams this week have been swollen with dark tarsels as well. Also found a peice of an antler broken off in one of my plots ( It wasn't there two days ago.)


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunted wilcox county fri. afternoon thru this morning. seen a few does a small 6 and a spike. nothing there yet. hopefully headed back the end of this week.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I took my son out yesterday evening to sleep in the shooting house, and boy did he. Anyway, he has only been out with me a few times, and we have never saw deer until yesterday. Right at dark 4 big does came on the plot and I waited as late as I could and no buck showed up. He wanted me to shoot a doe for him, he is only five, so it did not take much to convince me to do so. One more for the freezer never hurts. When I got to her, she smell like a bottle of Tink's. That was the worst smelling doe that I have ever been around. I never kill does this late in the season, so I am not sure if they usually smell that strong or not, but she was ready.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

save the glands on her back leg and hang them out as bait for a few days.

put them in the fridge when you get home.

I know they will start smelling worse in a few days , but hay ,

remember Betty Sue from High School ? 

Never mind , just rolled down the car windows.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

It is purely my assumption that does that r not ready do not want to be harrassed and are less likely to put down scent if they r n water.


----------

